# Lyon : AES volante



## Taho! (18 Avril 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Lyon
25, 26, 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme(et plus si affinités) !*​
L'AES Volante de Carcassonne déménage à Lyon ! 

Le programme restera sensiblement le même (s'envoyer en l'air... en avion s'entend !), mais dans la Capitale des Gaules !

Je reposte la liste, à vous de mettre à jour !


----------



## Taho! (18 Avril 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- 
__
2

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho!
-
__
2





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )
- Naru (cours CSS )
- pim (une ÆS volante ? J'ai déjà peur sans même quitter le sol :affraid: )
- Hurrican (qui aime les avions, mais qui n'a pas le temps  )
- imimi & ikiki coucou: El_Chico. ça aurait été avec plaisir mais là côté finances on est pas au top pi nos recherches d'appart nous bloquent un peu. d'ailleurs, si jamais dans le coin d'Issy, Vanves, Malakoff, Chatillon ou Montrouge vous connaissez un p'tit appart qui cherche locataire, z'avez notre numéro )

____________
Logement
 &#8226; A définir
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Lio70 (18 Avril 2006)

Lyon ? Mais ça change tout ! Question déplacement c'est plus pratique pour moi. Ayant congé (cette fois c'est sûr) du 25 au 28 mai, le déplacement vaut le coup d'autant que je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de visiter Lyon. Question logement, appréciant un minimum de confort, je prendrai une chambre à l'hôtel et la prendrai seul.

Je me réjouis d'avance de revoir ceux et celles d'entre vous que je connais déjà et qui participeront à cette AES.

 





Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Lio70
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho!
-
__
2





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )
- Naru (cours CSS )
- pim (une ÆS volante ? J'ai déjà peur sans même quitter le sol :affraid: )
- Hurrican (qui aime les avions, mais qui n'a pas le temps  )
- imimi & ikiki coucou: El_Chico. ça aurait été avec plaisir mais là côté finances on est pas au top pi nos recherches d'appart nous bloquent un peu. d'ailleurs, si jamais dans le coin d'Issy, Vanves, Malakoff, Chatillon ou Montrouge vous connaissez un p'tit appart qui cherche locataire, z'avez notre numéro )

____________
Logement
  A définir
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Avril 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Lyon
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006*​ 

Les AES sont l'occasion de faire passer bien plus que le mac. J'aimerai vous faire profiter de ma passion pour l'aéronautique en vous proposant cette ÆS Volante à Lyon.

Je vous propose de vous joindre à moi pour quatre jours que j'espère inoubliables, au cours desquels vous aurez l'occasion de faire un vol d'une heure en avion privé et de découvrir la vie en coulisses d'un aéroport international.

Ce week-end aura lieu les 25, 26 27 et 28 Mai (week-end de l'ascension). Et même si la date semble encore loin, il faut dès a présent la réserver car, pour des raisons de sécurité, il ne sera pas possible de faire participer plus de 12 personnes aux visites du week end. De plus, week-end de l'ascension oblige, s'il faut réserver des chambres dans un hotel, dans une auberge de jeunesse ou ailleurs, il faut s'y prendre très vite. Tout de suite en fait 
Et puis jusqu'à présent, je parle de 12 participants, mais rassurez vous, pour tout ce qui à lieu hors de l'aéroport, le nombre de places est moins restreint 

Mais pour vous engager, je pense que vous attendez tous le programme... Et bien le voilà 
Jeudi 25
Arrivée des participants dans la joie et la bonne humeur,
découverte du site,
présentation de la journée de jeudi et du vol qui va être effectué

Vendredi 26, _départ de bonne heure pour une journée chargée. Dans un ordre par encore tout à fait défini :_
Une série de vols pour présenter la région d'en haut,
Des visites des services implantés sur l'aéroport (station météo, tour de contrôle,...)

Samedi 27
Visite en groupe de Lyon, errance dans les rues du vieux Lyon, flânerie, mangeage dans un traditionnel Bouchon lyonnais...

Dimanche 28
Repos, remémorance, adieux déchirants sur le quai de la gare...

Je pense avoir tout dit, et vous laisse la main pour vous inscrire.

Sur ce, à tout soudain pour un week-end dans les étoiles





Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Lio70
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho!
-
__
2





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )
- Naru (cours CSS )
- pim (une ÆS volante ? J'ai déjà peur sans même quitter le sol :affraid: )
- Hurrican (qui aime les avions, mais qui n'a pas le temps  )
- imimi & ikiki coucou: El_Chico. ça aurait été avec plaisir mais là côté finances on est pas au top pi nos recherches d'appart nous bloquent un peu. d'ailleurs, si jamais dans le coin d'Issy, Vanves, Malakoff, Chatillon ou Montrouge vous connaissez un p'tit appart qui cherche locataire, z'avez notre numéro )

____________
Logement
  Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

  Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

  Par ses propres moyens
- Lio 70 (hôtel)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## elKBron (18 Avril 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Lio70
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho!
- 
__
2





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )
- Naru (cours CSS )
- pim (une ÆS volante ? J'ai déjà peur sans même quitter le sol :affraid: )
- Hurrican (qui aime les avions, mais qui n'a pas le temps  )
- imimi & ikiki coucou: El_Chico. ça aurait été avec plaisir mais là côté finances on est pas au top pi nos recherches d'appart nous bloquent un peu. d'ailleurs, si jamais dans le coin d'Issy, Vanves, Malakoff, Chatillon ou Montrouge vous connaissez un p'tit appart qui cherche locataire, z'avez notre numéro )
- elKBron (j ai peur en navion :'( )

____________
Logement
 &#8226; Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

 &#8226; Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

 &#8226; Par ses propres moyens
- Lio 70 (hôtel)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Taho! (19 Avril 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Lio70
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
3





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )
- Naru (cours CSS )
- pim (une ÆS volante ? J'ai déjà peur sans même quitter le sol :affraid: )
- Hurrican (qui aime les avions, mais qui n'a pas le temps  )
- imimi & ikiki coucou: El_Chico. ça aurait été avec plaisir mais là côté finances on est pas au top pi nos recherches d'appart nous bloquent un peu. d'ailleurs, si jamais dans le coin d'Issy, Vanves, Malakoff, Chatillon ou Montrouge vous connaissez un p'tit appart qui cherche locataire, z'avez notre numéro )
- elKBron (j ai peur en navion :'( )

____________
Logement
 &#8226; Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

 &#8226; Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

 &#8226; Par ses propres moyens
- Lio 70 (hôtel)
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## valoriel (20 Avril 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> - elKBron (j ai peur en navion :'( )


Mais rien ne t'empèche de t'inscire dans la liste prévu pour ceux qui ont peur en avion


----------



## Cillian (22 Avril 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Lio70
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
3





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )
- Naru (cours CSS )
- pim (une ÆS volante ? J'ai déjà peur sans même quitter le sol :affraid: )
- Hurrican (qui aime les avions, mais qui n'a pas le temps  )
- imimi & ikiki coucou: El_Chico. ça aurait été avec plaisir mais là côté finances on est pas au top pi nos recherches d'appart nous bloquent un peu. d'ailleurs, si jamais dans le coin d'Issy, Vanves, Malakoff, Chatillon ou Montrouge vous connaissez un p'tit appart qui cherche locataire, z'avez notre numéro )
- elKBron (j ai peur en navion :'( )

____________
Logement
 &#8226; Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

 &#8226; Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

 &#8226; Par ses propres moyens
- Lio 70 (hôtel)
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
 &#8226; SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Lio70
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
3





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano
- Odré (je déménage ce week end là, ça va être dur à moins que ce ne soit un boing 747, alors là ça peut m'intéresser)





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )
- Naru (cours CSS )
- pim (une ÆS volante ? J'ai déjà peur sans même quitter le sol :affraid: )
- Hurrican (qui aime les avions, mais qui n'a pas le temps  )
- imimi & ikiki coucou: El_Chico. ça aurait été avec plaisir mais là côté finances on est pas au top pi nos recherches d'appart nous bloquent un peu. d'ailleurs, si jamais dans le coin d'Issy, Vanves, Malakoff, Chatillon ou Montrouge vous connaissez un p'tit appart qui cherche locataire, z'avez notre numéro )
- elKBron (j ai peur en navion :'( )

____________
Logement
 &#8226; Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

 &#8226; Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

 &#8226; Par ses propres moyens
- Lio 70 (hôtel)
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
 &#8226; SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Taho! (26 Avril 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Lio70
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
3





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano
- Odré





- Bilbo
- Naru
- pim
- Hurrican
- imimi & ikiki
- elKBron

____________
Logement
  Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

  Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

  Par ses propres moyens
- Lio 70 (hôtel)
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
  SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​ 
Je rappelle que l'AES Volante n'est pas uniquement basée sur le vol (qui n'a d'ailleurs lieu que le vendredi), c'est aussi et surtout l'occasion de se retrouver tous ensemble à Lyon... _cf_ programme
Pim, ElkBron, vous viendez alors ?


----------



## Yuls (1 Mai 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Lio70
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
3





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano
- Odré
- Yul's





- Bilbo
- Naru
- pim
- Hurrican
- imimi & ikiki
- elKBron

____________
Logement
  Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

  Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

  Par ses propres moyens
- Lio 70 (hôtel)
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
  SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Lio70 (1 Mai 2006)

Désolé mais je me désiste ! Je me suis finalement décidé à conserver mon appart actuel au lieu de déménager et j'en profiterai pour remettre à neuf (sinon je commence un truc et ça reste à moitié fini pendant 6 mois - je me connais).
:rateau:





Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
__
2

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
3





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano
- Odré
- Yul's





- Bilbo
- Naru
- pim
- Hurrican
- imimi & ikiki
- elKBron

____________
Logement
  Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

  Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

  Par ses propres moyens
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
  SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Taho! (2 Mai 2006)

Je risque de passer avec ceux qui s'envoient en l'air. Il faut pour ça que j'ai mon vendredi, ce qui n'est pas encore sûr...



> - Ange-63
> - valoriel
> - Virpeen & iNano
> - Odré
> - Yul's



Y'a encore quelques indécis à convaincre...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je risque de passer avec ceux qui s'envoient en l'air. Il faut pour ça que j'ai mon vendredi, ce qui n'est pas encore sûr...
> 
> 
> 
> Y'a encore quelques indécis à convaincre...



Pour me convaincre, il faudrait avoir le prix du tout de vol.
C'est assez primaire et matériel mais ça peut faire la différence.
Et en plus j'ai un de ces vertige :sick:


----------



## Taho! (3 Mai 2006)

Même sans le vol, ce serait surtout l'occasion de se rencontrer enfin !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Même sans le vol, ce serait surtout l'occasion de se rencontrer enfin !



ça c'est ur que je manquerais pas l'occas, mais je croyais qu'il fallait un certain nombre de postulants pour le vol et je me croyais obligé de me dévouer ....


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Mai 2006)

J'essayerais de passer, mais ça va être chargé ce WE (bicoz' birzdé  :king: )


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est ur que je manquerais pas l'occas, mais je croyais qu'il fallait un certain nombre de postulants pour le vol et je me croyais obligé de me dévouer ....


 Non, le nombre de postulants, ce n'est pas un minimum, c'est un maximum  C'est essentiellement pour des raisons logistiques... Enfin rien n'empêche de venir et de pas voler, je ne force personne... Et puis peut-être que finalement... que sais 

Pour étudiant 
Si on peut te voir un moment, ça sera super 

Et sinon, j'apporte une petite précision sur l'emploi du temps.
On débutera le week end tranquillement dans le jeudi après midi, vers 14h. Comme ça, ça vous laisse bien le temps d'arriver d'où vous voulez sans vous inquiéter... Hein... On va faire tout ça sans stress 





Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
__
2

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
3





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano
- Odré
- Yul's





- Bilbo
- Naru
- pim
- Hurrican
- imimi & ikiki
- elKBron

____________
Logement
  Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

  Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

  Par ses propres moyens
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
  Co-voiturage
- depuis paris : 2 places à remplir.
- 

  SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Mai 2006)

tu as des précisions quant à l'horaire du (des) vol(s) ?

J'ai réservé vendredi de 14h à 18h. On a le temps de faire voler tout le monde, ne vous inquiétez pas  Eventuellement, je peux prendre un autre créneau le samedi si on a peur pour la météo...



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> - Taho! & Péroline (avec un gros doute pour Péroline)


 Et pour ceux qui ont des doutes, on peut tout à fait prendre des sacs en papier cartonné imperméabilisé...
Ou tout simplement des sacs poubelle  





Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
4

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- 
__
3





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano
- Odré
- Yul's





- Bilbo
- Naru
- pim
- Hurrican
- imimi & ikiki
- elKBron

____________
Logement
  Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

  Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

  Par ses propres moyens
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
  Co-voiturage
- depuis paris : 2 places à remplir.
- 

  SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​ 


			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ceux qui ont des doutes, on peut tout à fait prendre des sacs en papier cartonné imperméabilisé...
> Ou tout simplement des sacs poubelle


 Ce n'était pas une question d'estomac, mais d'emploi du temps 

Oh bah au besoin alors tu me MP tes disponibilités, et on voit... Enfin tout est possible hein...


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Mai 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
4

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- 
__
3





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano
- Odré
- Yul's
- etudiant69




- Bilbo
- Naru
- pim
- Hurrican
- imimi & ikiki
- elKBron

____________
Logement
 &#8226; Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

 &#8226; Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

 &#8226; Par ses propres moyens
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
 &#8226; Co-voiturage
- depuis paris : 2 places à remplir.
- 

 &#8226; SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2006)

C'est dans à peine 15 jours, il serait temps de se décider, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans à peine 15 jours, il serait temps de se décider, non ?



Y'a til déjà des soirées de prévues ? Tous les soirs j'imagine ... Mais déménagement oblige, mon emploi du temps ne sera pas parfaitement fixé ... Et je tiens à passer une soirée avec vous


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2006)

Jeudi, vendredi, samedi soir, au moins ! selon envies, motivation, fatigue... Et à l'arrache bien entendu ! :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Mai 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Jeudi, vendredi, samedi soir, au moins ! selon envies, motivation, fatigue... *Et à l'arrache bien entendu !* :love:


Oui, je vois de plus en plus gros le S de AES  

Dans la semaine je transmettrai des infos utiles aux gens qui viennent et aux gens qui sont suceptibles de passer un moment avec nous, genre numéro de téléphone, adresse, etc. Ca pourra servir 
Je te transmettrai le MP odré 

Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles_-z-_et Messieurs,

C'est à Vous que je m'adresse oui, Vous !
Vous qui avez fait le bon choix de vous décrocher de votre écran d'ordinateur l'espace de quelques jours pour vous ruer vers votre écran d'appareil photo. Vous qui voulez quitter les sombres profondeurs du bar pour vous élever vers les étoiles. Vous qui coupez avec les pates pour vous essayer aux spécialités lyonnaises. Vous.

En effet, j'ai des nouvelles à vous annoncer. Une petite mise à jour du planing du week end.

Jeudi, afin de bien se mettre dans le bain tout de suite directement, je vous proposer d'aller à Bron entre 16h et 18h pour assister à un entraînement de la Patrouille de France. Vous savez, c'est les Alpha Jets avec de la fumée bleu-blanc-rouge...
On pourra également assister a une exposition statique de quelques avions un peu hors du commun qui seront présent sur le terrain de Bron à l'occasion d'une journée de baptêmes de l'air organisée pour des enfants handicapés.
Outre ces deux éléments, ce sera aussi l'occasion de commencer à se familiariser avec l'endroit, et de parler des vols qui seront effectués le lendemain.

Le lendemain justement, en plus des vols, j'ai contacté un contrôleur aérien pour qu'il vienne parler de son boulot bien trop peu connu. Sous forme de questions réponses et d'un peu de conférence, il vous fera passer tous les détails de son métier et plus si affinités...
Et si ça se goupille bien (trafic, météo, et autre...) vous pourrez même monter dans la vigie pour faire connaissance avec le matériel.
Et autour de tout ça, un début de formation dans le domaine, avec quelques explications de mécanique du vol, et pilotage, d'instruments de bords, et de tout ce que vous souhaitez. Comme tout à l'heure : plus si affinité 

Pour le samedi, je propose aux intéressés de changer de plate-forme, et d'aller à Corbas pour un meeting aérien dont le thème (Les avions de légende) permettra de voir réuni au même endroit un grand nombre d'avions du début du milieu du siècle précédent (Dakota, Mustang, Spitfire, Corsair, Piper J3 Cub, le tout organisé en 5 plateaux (avions de légende, aviation légère des années 50, artisans de l'air, vol à voile, aviation du XXIe siècle).
Il est dit que "le public aura le rare privilège d'avoir accès près des avions et sera en contact direct avec les équipages qui répondront à toutes les questions concernant l'origine, les caractéristiques et l'histoire de chaque appareil

Enfin le dimanche, pour ceux qui se sentent de continuer, toujours à Corbas auront lieus des vols de démonstrations mettant en scène notamment la patrouille Breitling Jet Team, et la Patrouille de France.

Pour ce qui est du meeting, il a un coût : 8  le samedi, 13  le dimanche et 18  pour les deux jours.


Voilà donc un petit point sur le programme du week end. On peut aussi marcher sur les pavés du vieux lyon, monter la colline de Fourvière, et s'allonger dans le parc de la tête d'Or, tout est possible.

Il ne reste plus qu'à espérer que la météo sera avec nous, et nous passerons un excellent week end 


A tantôt.

C'est encore moi... Oui je sais...

mais c'est pour parler d'un truc primordial : la bouffe :love: 

J'ai deux trucs à proposer :
1- Le restaurant d'Olivier
Dans le 6e, rue de seize.
Une carte à petits prix, des menus tout à fait abordables, dans une ambiance agréable. Un service de qualité et effectué avec sympathie.
En cours de réservation pour jeudi soir 20h30

2- La Crêperie du Major
Dans le 1er, rue du Major Martin
Un cadre original, décorré de façon artistique et dépaysante, où la sympathie est également de la partie. De bonnes crêpes et galettes, dans le vieux Lyon, l'occasion d'enchaîner avec une ballade nocturne a travers les rues pavées
Pas encore réservé, mais si vous êtes d'accord, je m'en occupe.


Voilà, je crois que c'est tout pour le moment.


----------



## Taho! (22 Mai 2006)

vendu pour moi pour le tout ! :love:


----------



## iTof (23 Mai 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
4

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- 
__
3

Je serai de la partie mais en partie...
- iTof (accompagné de mes petits le jeudi ou le vendredi, libre l'un des soirs mais en famille le WE :love: )
- 
__
?





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano
- Odré
- Yul's
- etudiant69




- Bilbo
- Naru
- pim
- Hurrican
- imimi & ikiki
- elKBron

____________
Logement
 Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

 Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

 Par ses propres moyens
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
 Co-voiturage
- depuis paris : 2 places à remplir.
- 

 SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mai 2006)

Ah j'adore la catégorie que t'as ajouté  :love: :love:
Odré tu veux pas t'y ajouter ?

Sinon, pour le restaurant d'Olivier, c'est réservé le vendredi finalement : ils sont fermée pour le jeudi férié...


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2006)

vivement jeudi ! :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mai 2006)

deux jours...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
4

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- 
__
3

Je serai de la partie mais en partie...
- iTof (accompagné de mes petits le jeudi ou le vendredi, libre l'un des soirs mais en famille le WE :love: )
- Odré (plutôt samedi soir où le déménagement sera bien avancée voire presque fini )
__
?





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano
- Yul's
- etudiant69




- Bilbo
- Naru
- pim
- Hurrican
- imimi & ikiki
- elKBron

____________
Logement
 Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

 Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

 Par ses propres moyens
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
 Co-voiturage
- depuis paris : 2 places à remplir.
- 

 SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## elKBron (24 Mai 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
4

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- 
__
3

Je serai de la partie mais en partie...
- iTof (accompagné de mes petits le jeudi ou le vendredi, libre l'un des soirs mais en famille le WE :love: )
- Odré (plutôt samedi soir où le déménagement sera bien avancée voire presque fini )
- elKBron : euh... je saurai au dernier moment (ah les nuits sonores...)... donc je sais pas encore quand... au cas où... un numero de phone ? 
__
?





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano
- Yul's
- etudiant69




- Bilbo
- Naru
- pim
- Hurrican
- imimi & ikiki
- 

____________
Logement
&#8226; Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

&#8226; Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

&#8226; Par ses propres moyens
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
&#8226; Co-voiturage
- depuis paris : 2 places à remplir.
- 

&#8226; SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2006)

zut que s'est il passé ? des petits carrés quand j'ai édité ....





Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
4

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- 
__
3

Je serai de la partie mais en partie...
- iTof (accompagné de mes petits le jeudi ou le vendredi, libre l'un des soirs mais en famille le WE :love: )
- Odré (finalement plutôt vendredi car samedi anniversaire d'une copine)
- elKBron : euh... je saurai au dernier moment (ah les nuits sonores...)... donc je sais pas encore quand... au cas où... un numero de phone ? 
__
?





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano
- Yul's
- etudiant69




- Bilbo
- Naru
- pim
- Hurrican
- imimi & ikiki
- 

____________
Logement
 Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

 Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

 Par ses propres moyens
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
 Co-voiturage
- depuis paris : 2 places à remplir.
- 

 SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Mai 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
4

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- 
__
3

Je serai de la partie mais en partie...
- iTof (accompagné de mes petits le jeudi ou le vendredi, libre l'un des soirs mais en famille le WE :love: )
- Odré (finalement plutôt vendredi car samedi anniversaire d'une copine)
- elKBron : euh... je saurai au dernier moment (ah les nuits sonores...)... donc je sais pas encore quand... au cas où... un numero de phone ? 
- etudiant69
?





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano
- Yul's





- Bilbo
- Naru
- pim
- Hurrican
- imimi & ikiki
- 

____________
Logement
 Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

 Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

 Par ses propres moyens
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
 Co-voiturage
- depuis paris : 2 places à remplir.
- 

 SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Lio70 (25 Mai 2006)

Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Mai 2006)

Un n° de phone ? 

Suite du programme, demain soir (ou plutôt ce soir :rose: ) BBQ à la Maison :style:


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Mai 2006)

odré, on t'y verra ?


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Mai 2006)

Alors comment se passe cette petite AES volante ?

Finalement je n'ai pas pu me rendre à Soleure en Helvétie pour rencontrer mon prix nobel de littérature préféré cette fin de semaine, c'est rageant mais bon .

Quel est votre programme cet après-midi, je passerai bien saluer ceux que je connais et découvrir les nouveaux à l'occasion.

Fatigantes ces nuits sonores:love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Mai 2006)

Cet après-midi, on est à l'aérodrome de Corbas pour une exposition d'avions anciens.
Je t'envoie un MP avec mon numéro de téléphone si tu veux nous contacter.
Ca sera sympa de te voir 
Sinon, barbeuq chez etudiant ce soir


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Mai 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Cet après-midi, on est à l'aérodrome de Corbas pour une exposition d'avions anciens.
> Je t'envoie un MP avec mon numéro de téléphone si tu veux nous contacter.
> Ca sera sympa de te voir
> Sinon, barbeuq chez etudiant ce soir



Il y a un club de vol à voile très sympa à Corbasje te passe un coup de fil en fin d'après-midi


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Mai 2006)

le CCVL ? Je les connais un peu... On est en relation avec eux. Ils ont un super simulateur de vol qu'ils nous pretent de temps en temps pour les manifestations étudiantes...

En tout cas ca fera plaisir de te revoir. On s'était croisé trop rapidement à Valence


----------



## Macintosheux (27 Mai 2006)

Je suis dispo cet aprem et demain, si vous voulez de moi quand vous rentrerez sur Lyon, faites moi signe !


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Mai 2006)

Je sers encore de _baby-sitter_ d'urgence :rose: pendant 2 ou 3 heures et je devrais être des vôtres ensuite


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Mai 2006)

Tu nous rejoint pour manger ? Ou ce sera déjà fait ?


----------



## Yuls (27 Mai 2006)

Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Taho! & Péroline
- 
__
4

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- 
__
3

Je serai de la partie mais en partie...
- iTof (accompagné de mes petits le jeudi ou le vendredi, libre l'un des soirs mais en famille le WE :love: )
- Odré (finalement plutôt vendredi car samedi anniversaire d'une copine)
- elKBron : euh... je saurai au dernier moment (ah les nuits sonores...)... donc je sais pas encore quand... au cas où... un numero de phone ? 
- etudiant69
- Yul's





- Ange-63
- valoriel
- Virpeen & iNano






- Bilbo
- Naru
- pim
- Hurrican
- imimi & ikiki
- 

____________
Logement
 Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : 2 matelas dans une chambre de l'INSA (pour ceux qui ne sont pas accrocs au confort  
-->
-->
- 

 Auberge de jeunesse
_(A découvrir ici)_
- 

 Par ses propres moyens
- Taho! (chez Péroline)

____________
Transport(s)
 Co-voiturage
- depuis paris : 2 places à remplir.
- 

 SNCF
- Cillian : TGV 5114 - arrivée Lyon Part Dieu le 25 mai à 16h05.
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Taho! (28 Mai 2006)

On s'est envoyés en l'air vendredi après-midi et on a mis le reste du week-end à s'en remettre ! Comme toujours, je vous ferais un petit résumé dans les jours à venir ! :love:

Merci encore El_Chico ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

Je suis désolé, j'ai vraiment pas put me libérer : on est encore en train de peindre les murs... je suis crevée ... :sleep:


----------



## elKBron (28 Mai 2006)

bon, bah, desolé aussi... musique quand tu nous tiens éveillés pendant longtemps... ben on dort le reste... une prochaine fois !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mai 2006)

Pas de nouvelles d'hegemonikon ?


----------



## Taho! (29 Mai 2006)

ce que je peux vous dire, c'est que vous avez raté un week-end très sympa ! :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mai 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ce que je peux vous dire, c'est que vous avez raté un week-end très sympa ! :love:


Ben non, j'y étais  :love:

et quelque part, j'y suis encore


----------



## golf (30 Mai 2006)

Enfin de retour :rateau:

Sacré viaduc 

Je préfère le paysage d'hiers matin au réveil (même sous la pluie) au béton parisien de ce matin (même sous un rayon de soleil)   

Week-end de rêve avec le plaisir de rencontrer de nouvelles têtes et d'en revoir qui sont toujours aussi allumées   coucou:  iTof & C°) et, in fine, beaucoup de monde 

Une superbe organisation, un pilotage  et un cours  de pilotage qui affranchissent des réticences    

En finale un retour "buissonnier" avec une escale de charme où la qualité du cuisinier n'avait d'égale que celle du mécanicien...  

J'ai surveillé de près mon macvin, heureusement, le Lemmy a oublié le chocolat dans la voiture  :rateau:

D'apéritif au jardin en barbecue arrosé au punch, de vieux coucous en "Sirius", de "chats" sympas en jeu de rôle coucou:Melaure) 

Vivement qu'on retourne s'envoyer en l'air :bebe:     :style:  

Quelques(s) photos suivent, juste le temps de trier


----------



## Taho! (30 Mai 2006)

Quelques... centaines ?


----------



## golf (3 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Quelques... centaines ?


Une fois triées, cela donne cette galarie : ÆS volante, Lyon, mai 2006


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2006)

Pas beaucoup de filles 
Pas trop mal au coeur dans l'avion ?
Parce que certaines photo sont floues


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Pas beaucoup de filles
> (...)


Oui d'ailleurs, qu'est-ce que t'as fait toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'ailleurs, qu'est-ce que t'as fait toi ?



J'ai transporter des cartons  et j'ai mis une semaine à m'en remettre. Ma voiture aussi, elle a été réparé ce matin.


----------



## golf (3 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Pas beaucoup de filles


 Si, si, mais pas de Macgéenne 
Elles ne sont simplement pas présentes sur ces photos par décision générale du groupe :rateau:



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop mal au coeur dans l'avion ?


 Pas du tout :bebe:
_Alcootest du pilote effectué en pré-vol _​


			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Parce que certaines photo sont floues


 Normal compte tenu des circonstances :casse:


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Normal compte tenu des circonstances :casse:


C'est la vrille qui n'est pas passée ? Ou peut-être la barrique, ça secoue pas mal...


----------



## golf (3 Juin 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> C'est la vrille qui n'est pas passée ? Ou peut-être la barrique, ça secoue pas mal...


Non, le coup de frein à la balise de Villefranche :mouais:


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Juin 2006)

Ah le coup où tu t'es cogné la tête dans le pare-brise... Ca freine bien hein ?


----------



## Melounette (4 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une fois triées, cela donne cette galarie : ÆS volante, Lyon, mai 2006


Excellentes tes photos Golf :love: ! \o/ Quelle ambiance : avion, apéro, avion, apéro.Mouhahahaaa. Pitain la prochaine je viens. Par contre, je n'ai pas compris, vous êtes montés dans quel avion finalement : le petit avion de tourisme ?


----------



## golf (4 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je n'ai pas compris, vous êtes montés dans quel avion finalement : le petit avion de tourisme ?


Bah oui :mouais:
Le Spitfire était coincé à Corbas pour le meeting et l'A380 n'était pas dispo pour ce WE :rateau:
De plus, un Cessna est nettement suffisant pour nos élucubration :modo: :bebe:



			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Excellentes tes photos Golf :love: ! \o/ Quelle ambiance : avion, apéro, avion, apéro.Mouhahahaaa. Pitain la prochaine je viens.


 La prochaine est programmé... 
_ Avec voltige dans un altiport _​


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2006)

On t'y accueillera avec plaisir


----------



## Taho! (4 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine est programmé*e*...
> _ Avec voltige dans un altiport _​






:love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2006)

dis donc t'as bien fait de citer, ça m'a permis de voir le _"Avec voltige dans un altiport"_ de golf...
Ca veut dire qu'il faut que je remette a jour mes techniques de vol en montagne...


----------



## iTof (5 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 
c'est comme "Corba*S*"&#8230;

  

:love:


----------



## Cillian (5 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine est programmé...
> _* Avec voltige dans un altiport* _​




Et tu seras présent à la droite du pilote!


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Juin 2006)

Je laisse ma place à qui veut...


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2006)

Moi je suis partant pour prendre le manche (de l'avion les enfants...) la prochaine fois !


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juin 2006)

Le BBQ est toujours prêt à resservir :love:


----------



## golf (6 Juin 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Le BBQ est toujours prêt à resservir :love:


Je laisse volontier le manche du BBQ à Taho! :rateau:
Pour le Lima Tango, y a pas, je préfère l'El_ChiCo


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2006)

La prochaine fois, on fera des groupes de niveau.
Ceux avec qui on fait juste un tour, ceux avec qui on fait des décrochages, ceux avec qui on se pose dans un champ...


----------



## Taho! (12 Juin 2006)

As-tu réellement le droit de te poser dans un champ ?... 
Quelque soit le groupe, je passe devant cette fois !


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2006)

Oui j'ai réellement le droit de me poser dans un champ.
Le problème c'est qu'une fois que je suis posé dans le champ, je n'ai plus le droit de repartir.
Mais par contre, on pourra faire une simulation de posage dans un champ...


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> As-tu réellement le droit de te poser dans un champ ?...


Ahh, si ce n'était qu'une question de droit :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (13 Juin 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai réellement le droit de me poser dans un champ.
> Le problème c'est qu'une fois que je suis posé dans le champ, je n'ai plus le droit de repartir.
> Mais par contre, on pourra faire une simulation de posage dans un champ...




Il n'y aura qu'a choisir un champs en jachère,
cela fait toujours plaisir de rendre visite lors d'un repos forcé.


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Juin 2006)

sympa celle là


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

en tout cas, une superbe *&#198;S volante*  

de l'ambiance, de jolies filles, de bons copains et, en prime, on s'envoie en l'air  :love: :love: :love: 

... sans omettre quelques miams et BBQ  

_c'est pour quand le prochain vol ?_ 

PS: pour M&#233;lounette IMG 5260073 dans la galerie de golf


----------



## Melounette (7 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> PS: pour M&#233;lounette IMG 5260073 dans la galerie de golf


 
Guten taaaaaaag ! Ich bin im Berlin geboren, so ich spreche deutsh, aber nicht le lankache tes martiens en num&#233;rik te Matrixeuh, Ja, mmmh, sehrrrrr guuuut.:rateau: Qu'est-ce que c'est un code secret pour voir le Golfounet tout nu ? (en string en terre cuite je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais mais bon....)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Guten taaaaaaag ! Ich bin im Berlin geboren, so ich spreche deutsh, aber nicht le lankache tes martiens en numérik te Matrixeuh, Ja, mmmh, sehrrrrr guuuut.:rateau: Qu'est-ce que c'est un code secret pour voir le Golfounet tout nu ? (en string en terre cuite je préfèrerais mais bon....)




*et un code secret, un !*


----------



## Melounette (7 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *et un code secret, un !*


Ooooh, ça c'est un gros navion.
Ah bin j'oubliais de dire merci : MEUHRCHI !


----------

